# pheasant hunting



## Boz (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm 16, I heard people talking about people wanting pictures of pheasant tail feathers over 22 inches. i have atleast 5 tailfeathers over 22 and one that is 24 1/2 in.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Then post em up next to a ruler.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

I dont think anyone "wants" them...just dont wanna hear more TALL TALES of feathers much over 24" WITHOUT a photo. Still yet to see ANY photo of a tail feather of 25+ on here in the 3 years or so people have been discussing long feathers. Amazing huh?


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

What I really want to know is do these 25+ tail feathers cook up good. Because the way people talk about them they must be good to eat. Who really cares if its 20 or 25 you can't eat them.

HCW


----------



## mac_in_mt (Jan 23, 2006)

I've heard rumors of a sporting good shop in Miles City, MT that will give away a free shotgun to the longest tail feather of the year. Thus, it does matter whether its 25+. Supposedly the typical winner is 27+ inches, and it must be measured attatched to the pheasant. That way you can't keep brining in your 30" tail feather from 1970......


----------

